# Gérer manuellement la musique et les clips vidéos



## pauli5 (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
J'aimerai avoir un peu d'aide car j'aimerai gérer manuellement la musique et les clips vidéos sur mon Ipod car nous sommes 2 a posséder un ipod à la maison mais nous n'écoutons pas la même musique alors que nous avons la même bibliothèque itunes. Une amie m'a conseillée de gérer manuellement. Pouvez vous m'expliquer comment faire svp ?
merci beaucoup


----------



## pauli5 (4 Janvier 2009)

Personne ??!!!! s'il vous plait !!


----------



## DeepDark (4 Janvier 2009)

Un minimum de patience est de mise...

Une fois l'iPod connecté à l'ordinateur, dans les options tu peux choisir de gérer la musique manuellement il me semble 


Et si vous êtes deux à utiliser le même ordinateur, le mieux est quand même de créer deux sessions


----------



## OlivierTassi (5 Janvier 2009)

2 sessions => 2 bibliothèques iTunes : or iPod ne se synchronise que sur une seule bib à la fois.


----------



## DeepDark (5 Janvier 2009)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> 2 sessions => 2 bibliothèques iTunes : or iPod ne se synchronise que sur une seule bib à la fois.


Pas si tu gères la musiques manuellement 

Et apparemment, pauli5 a deux iPod...


----------



## OlivierTassi (5 Janvier 2009)

Je ne savais pas. Effectivement, les choses se simplifient, du coup.


----------



## Psycho_fls (2 Février 2009)

Je suis plus ou moins dans le même cas. Une bib iTunes et deux iPods (mon classic et le nano de Madame).

On a opté pour la solution "liste de lecture nommée au nom de l'iPod de Madame et seule liste selectionnée pour la synchronisation".
Pour ma part, l'intégralité de la bib est sur mon iPod (ouais, ça aide 120Go...)

Pas forcément la meilleure méthode, mais aucun souci à signaler.


----------

